# Winch plate



## cathead (Nov 14, 2020)

Today I mounted a 12 volt winch on a piece of 1/4 inch plate and bored a large hole on one end.  The purpose of making
this is to be able to move heavy objects around in the shop.  I added a few vertical pipes level with the floor when I poured the concrete 
just for this purpose.  If I have to wrangle a mill or lathe or some other heavy piece of machinery into the shop, it will be very
handy to have some holes to pull against.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



For lighter jobs, a come along would work fine too.  The white pipe affair on the right is to use with the come along or can be inserted 
into the hole in the winch and to the floor hole.  I went with the blue rope which has an unbelievable strength of over 8000 pounds
rather than using a steel cable.  It wasn't particularly expensive and very nice to install on the winch.  This winch will freewheel
so will be pretty handy when the need arises. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Yup, that's a photo of one of the holes in the concrete!

I can see a use for stretching something between two holes, probably for straightening something...


----------



## Flyinfool (Nov 14, 2020)

Great idea.

Do you have covers for the holes in the floor so that they do not fill up with "stuff" over time? Or a drain in the bottom so that any water can drain out?


----------



## cathead (Nov 14, 2020)

Flyinfool said:


> Great idea.
> 
> Do you have covers for the holes in the floor so that they do not fill up with "stuff" over time? Or a drain in the bottom so that any water can drain out?



No, I have not made covers yet but that would probably be a good thing to do.  Of course one could
give the holes a blast of air to clean them out if needed.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 14, 2020)

you did what i always wanted in my shop! 
SWEET!!!!


----------



## Aukai (Nov 14, 2020)

If you have a heavy item, or something stubborn, rope stretch is an issue, and remember line of fire.


----------



## Illinoyance (Nov 14, 2020)

I nail my winch to the floor with wedge anchors.  I drill completely through the slab so when I am done I can drive the anchors flush with the floor.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 14, 2020)

Aukai said:


> If you have a heavy item, or something stubborn, rope stretch is an issue, and remember line of fire.


These new synthetic winch lines, have almost no stretch, and if cut, will just drop in place. no snap, swing, sling, or what ever. After years of handling winch cables, and being taught to treat them with respect, I was amazed to see a synthetic one get caught, snap, and drop like it had no tension on it what so ever and was just dropped where it was. The prices have also come down, where they are not budget killers to get.

The other big advantage, they will not kink, or bind when not layered right.


----------



## hman (Nov 14, 2020)

When I was looking at the real estate listing for my current house/shop, I saw that it mentioned "pull pots" in the shop floor.  Had to ask the seller what the heck a pull pot is.  Turns out, they're a matrix of stout anchor points, used to pull and straighten car frames.  The seller built and raced dirt cars.  Lots of trophies all over the house when we went there for our first looky-loo.

I'm not a car guy, but if I ever sell the property, I'll be sure to mention this handy feature on the listing.  There are two types, interspersed.  The lid of the smaller one is labelled "Champ Frame Straightening Equip. Inc."
.


----------



## NortonDommi (Nov 14, 2020)

For moving stuff I like big rotating lash points anchored in the floor.  Sling a chain between them and you can do all sorts of pulls.  Chain over a simple stand increases versatility.  Remove when not in use and put a button head screw in the mount so you don't stub a toe.
Many styles available.   https://www.liftingsafety.co.uk/product/metric-thread-swivel-lifting-point-4449.html


----------



## brino (Nov 16, 2020)

Great idea!
Thanks for sharing that.



cathead said:


> I can see a use for stretching something between two holes, probably for straightening something...



.......or just maybe a hammock on a couple poles! 

-brino


----------



## Larry$ (Nov 16, 2020)

cathead said:


> Today I mounted a 12 volt winch on a piece of 1/4 inch plate and bored a large hole on one end.  The purpose of making
> this is to be able to move heavy objects around in the shop.  I added a few vertical pipes level with the floor when I poured the concrete
> just for this purpose.  If I have to wrangle a mill or lathe or some other heavy piece of machinery into the shop, it will be very
> handy to have some holes to pull against.
> ...


Nice idea. I saw that used for frame straightening a long time ago. The aircraft carrier I was on had pockets with cross bars for holding things in place. They were also used to anchor the cable sheaves used to control the lines during refueling at sea. Tension was maintained by 6 guys on the line to the capstan which turned all the time. One day in rough seas the crew didn't back off tension fast enough and the cross bars snapped. It cut the leg off of a sailor as the cable flew across the deck.  Watch out for tensioned lines or bungees.


----------



## jlmanatee (Nov 17, 2020)

My dad once told about the need to move some huge machine tool across the floor in a manufacturing plant.  This was before WWII when he worked as an apprentice toolmaker.  They were stumped about how to do it when they came across the idea of buying a crate of bananas and smearing them over the floor.  The tool was much easer to move, but the shop smelled of banana for a month.


----------



## hman (Nov 17, 2020)

I've heard that bananas are also great for noisy transmissions


----------



## cathead (Nov 18, 2020)

In this country, snow is great for moving in heavy machines.  Some years ago, we slid my Monarch 14C into the
shop using an sheet of 1/8 inch plate(sled) under the lathe after shoveling in an inch or two onto the shop floor. 
Once in the shop, I turned up the heat and the snow all melted away.  Then It was inched into it's present spot
using hydraulic jacks and pry bars.  The floor drain in the center of the shop had a covered hole big enough to 
install a pole to pull against and using just a come along to drag the Monarch into the shop.  That experience
gave me good reason to install pipes in my new floor.


----------



## hman (Nov 18, 2020)

By golly ... snow DOES have a practical purpose!!!


----------

